# Going with 4 Health: Need opionions on which formula



## Boxerdad (Apr 20, 2010)

Alright,
Since I am on a budget and after reading about 4 Health, I think this stuff is pretty dang good for the price. I can actually feed my big boxer less amount as opposed to Blue Buff. I know there is better food for the price, but my town only has the Tractor Supply Store, Petco, Walmart, Target, and a Albertson's to really choose from.

My question is should I feed Libby (she will be 7 next month) the performance, chicken & rice, or the lamb & rice? Libby is a tad over weight but has been playing with our new boxer puppy, Chloe like crazy. After we put our other boxer down 3 weeks ago, Libby has not been gourging herself and is eating the proper amount of food now. My wife has a 6 year old lil poodle that will eat this food also.

Performance formula:
Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein 30.0% (min.), Crude Fat 20.0% (min.), Omega?6 Fatty Acids 3.3% (min.), Omega?3 Fatty Acids 0.5% (min.). Moisture 10.0% (max.), Crude Fiber 3.0% (max.), Glucosamine hydrochloride 600 mg/kg (min.), Chondroitin sulfate 200 mg/kg (min.), Zinc 150 mg/kg (min.), Selenium 0.4 mg/kg (min.), Vitamin E 150 IU/kg (min.).

Chicken & Rice:
Crude Protein 26.0% (min.), Crude Fat 15.0% (min.), Omega?6 Fatty Acids 2.5% (min.), Omega?3 Fatty Acids 0.4% (min.), Moisture 10.0% (max.), Crude Fiber 4.0% (max.), Glucosamine hydrochloride 300 mg/kg (min.), Zinc 150 mg/kg (min.), Chondroitin sulfate 100 mg/kg (min.), Selenium 0.4 mg/kg (min.), Vitamin E 150 IU/kg (min.).

Lamb & Rice:
Crude Protein (min.) 21.0%, Crude Fat (min.) 12.0%, Omega?6 Fatty Acids (min.) 2.2%, Omega?3 Fatty Acids (min.) 0.4%, Taurine (min.) 0.1%, Moisture (max.) 10.0%, Crude Fiber (max.) 4.0%, Glucosamine hydrochloride (min.) 300 mg/kg, Zinc (min.) 150 mg/kg, Chondroitin sulfate (min.) 100 mg/kg, Selenium (min.) 0.4 mg/kg, Vitamin E (min.) 150 IU/kg.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I would go with performance and then reduce the ammount if the dog gains weight, but its not extremely high in protein, I feed mine 40% right now with no issues.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I would also go with the performance formula. Higher protein will be better for all, especially for the pup. :smile:


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

i would think its unlikely you will feed less of the 4health than Blue Buff since the BB is quite a bit higher in calories per cup.

of all the 4 health formulas, i like the looks of the performance also. personally, i would contact them and ask what the maximum Ca numbers are before i would ever feed it to a boxer pup.


----------



## Boxerdad (Apr 20, 2010)

For the performance:
Caloric Content:
4,019 kcal/kg (376 kcal/cup).


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i doubt youre gonna feed less of this than blue buffalo. 4health doesnt really look better tan blue wilderness(although i dont know what variety you use).

id still consider orijen puppy if i were you. youre not gonna notice much if you dont go grain free.
you will feed a lot less of that, same with totw.


----------



## Boxerdad (Apr 20, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i doubt youre gonna feed less of this than blue buffalo. 4health doesnt really look better tan blue wilderness(although i dont know what variety you use).
> 
> id still consider orijen puppy if i were you. youre not gonna notice much if you dont go grain free.
> you will feed a lot less of that, same with totw.



I don't have access to Orijen brand. I live in a small town, remember?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

if you are interested, you can find orijen online and a lot of sites offer coupons which will cover shipping!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Have you considered trying all three of them? This way you could find out which is best for your pup! And then there's variety also! You could go with the high performance then try the next and then the next and find out which works bets. But like everyone else I think the higher protein is a good choice to start with!


----------

